# Jobseekers Benefit-  Questions



## sonichic (5 Nov 2012)

I have an appointment to deal with a new jobseekers Benefit claim. The letter states I must bring 2 x passport photos and my JCPB Form. I cannot find out what the JCPB Form is, can anyone help me? Also what are the photos for? thanks!


----------



## vandriver (5 Nov 2012)

The photos are for anti fraud purposes.This JCPB firm though- never heard of it!Is this on a written list?


----------



## vandriver (5 Nov 2012)

Just checking,you are in Ireland?


----------



## sonichic (5 Nov 2012)

Yes in Ireland, yes it's on a written list along with p45, ID, proof of address and completed application form.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2012)

Is it by any chance the Jobseeker's Application Form (UP1) and may be called Jobseeker's Claim Payment Benefit Form, which is a stupid name 

This key post may give some advice.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Nov 2012)

I assume Sue Ellen's form is the one they mean. You certainly need to bring that form with you COMPLETED.

And don't forget proof of Address ie ESB or Phone Bill


----------



## sonichic (6 Nov 2012)

You were fairly close Sue Ellen, but not quite!!! 
Ok, so I managed to get though to SW, and the kind lady I was speaking to sent me out a JCPB (Jobseekers Claim Part B) form in the post. This form is an exact replica of the questions in part six of the original UP1 form, which I have already sent in.... Also, I discovered that the social welfare office in question issue photo ID for all claimants, hence 2 x photos required. All very confusing altogether... Thank you every one for your replies.


----------



## castleforbes (9 Nov 2012)

The JCPB form is what you get from the social office when you first bring in the UP1 form. They give it to you when you apply for the first time, as I had to do 1 day ago.  My social office is one of the new interco office's.  I found them to be very pleasant to deal with and did not treat me as a number.  

I got a list of items to bring with me, but if I do not have them, they can proceed the claim and wait for 7 days to get the items.


----------



## Bazzer01 (10 Dec 2012)

*Delay in getting Jobseekers Payment*

I was made redundant in the first week of October and went immediately to my local DSW office , made an appointment and about ten days later met with them. My employer delayed in producing P45 , so I had to wait about 3 more weeks before getting this, at which time I dropped it into the DSW office. 
Today (Dec 10th) , having heard nothing from DSW , I phoned them, and after interminable waiting spoke with someone who looked up my 'Fresh Claim' ...
I was told that they have 'terrible staff problems' , and that they are only processing September claims at present !! I enquired as to when I might expect to hear something back, and was told that it might be a 'few weeks' .
I was somewhat shocked at this, since I have been without income now for over 2 months ,and it appears that I will be waiting up to 4 months in total to get a decision - no idea when I might receive a payment.
I have worked continually for over 30 years, have never claimed anything from Social Welfare ,in fact I paid over 65 k Euro last year in Tax , PRSI and USP charges. I am somewhat fortunate that I have sufficient funds to pay for my mortgage, living expenses etc for a few months , but I would imagine that there must be many people who are not so fortunate.  
What on earth is going on with our Public Services ???


----------



## STEINER (10 Dec 2012)

Bazzer01 said:


> I was made redundant in the first week of October and went immediately to my local DSW office , made an appointment and about ten days later met with them. My employer delayed in producing P45 , so I had to wait about 3 more weeks before getting this, at which time I dropped it into the DSW office.
> Today (Dec 10th) , having heard nothing from DSW , I phoned them, and after interminable waiting spoke with someone who looked up my 'Fresh Claim' ...
> I was told that they have 'terrible staff problems' , and that they are only processing September claims at present !! I enquired as to when I might expect to hear something back, and was told that it might be a 'few weeks' .
> I was somewhat shocked at this, since I have been without income now for over 2 months ,and it appears that I will be waiting up to 4 months in total to get a decision - no idea when I might receive a payment.
> ...



thats quite a lot of tax, PRSI etc you paid in 2011, 65k!

waiting is just a fact of life with DSP ( DSW), you may not get anything til after Christmas.

Did you not get any redundancy payment?

You can apply for a tax refund in 2012, you might be due something back.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...fund_when_unemployed_or_out_of_work_sick.html


----------



## eastbono (11 Dec 2012)

While waiting for you jsb to be processed you can apply to your community welfare officer for supplementary welfare allowance.


----------



## Dingo27 (27 Sep 2013)

*Jobseekers benefit- Supplementary Welfare*

Greetings to All,

As i am new to this forum and i have never been unemployed since i first started working in ireland i have a few worries regarding the benefits and how things go.

I have been dismissed over misconduct after 5 years of employment ( enough prsi built up), now the second day i went to the SWO and submitted the JB form with the relevant documents, now they said that they will be in contact and i will receive a text message or a letter from the post, now its been 3 weeks and i havent heard of them yet. I read online that if you are fired then u have up-to 9 weeks of penalty and that i can appeal that. Well i never had the chance because i dont even know how far they gone processing my claim because they never got back to me, on the other hand i was at the Citizens Info and they advised me that i can claim *Supplementary Welfare* as im waiting for the benefit, so i filled out the form and gathered the documents i went back, unfortunately she said ( the officer) she cant check it because their system is down all day, and i have to come back tomorrow. My worries is that ive been out of payment for a month and i payed all my dues and now i really lived up my savings as i have an adult dependent.

My question is will i get any money soon and how long do i need to wait or what shall i do as i don't want to and up on the streets bagging and living of of craps and bits. 

PS: Kinda got lengthy there, sorry for the drama, really depressed about the situation.Hope it gets sorted fast.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## pudds (27 Sep 2013)

Dingo27 said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> As i am new to this forum and i have never been unemployed since i first started working in ireland i have a few worries regarding the benefits and how things go.
> 
> ...




Follow up on the Supplementary Welfare claim, that should be processed in a matter of days, but bear in mind that you cant have more than 5k in savings in order to get the full rate, €186pw.


----------



## Dingo27 (27 Sep 2013)

Thanks, that sounds good, im just sitting here waiting to be called so fingers crossed that i hear some good news from them.


----------

